# How to remove from the board????



## gman29 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have an issue with my salt water generator and I need to remove the grey round disk in the picture. I have no idea if I can just pull it out but suspect it needs to be solder back into the board but with the metal under it I am unsure how to do this. Help a rookie please! LOL Thanks all


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not had one apart. You will likely need to confirm with someone familiar with that hardware.

With that said, the part in question appears as if it would be removable from the board. But, as we are dealing with liquid and electronics, it's very possible it is "sealed" to the board connectors.

The typical "repair" process for that kind of hardware is to replace the whole board.


----------



## gman29 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah not sure *** I order the part and watched on iTunes just a simple unsoldering process but the board didn't have the steel shield **** all around it and I cannot unsolder from the back . It is for an aqua rite salt generator for a pool


----------

